# HELP WITH MY CUDI!!



## lifeaftercudi (Nov 7, 2010)

hey guys! my baby cudi turned 7 months the tenth! .. hes so smart energetic and all hehe .. hes fully trained on weewee pads didnt give me anyy trouble on that area however last month he did a little change. he barks constantly at strangers or at people he hears outside, and especially at visitors that he doesnt know. do u guys have any tips for me?!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

enjoy his adolescence. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/adolescent-dog-training-18-weeks-2-years


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

my boys would bark, run, jump, and keep barking when ANYONE came to the door, even if they knew them! (I think this breed just gets so excited) I taught them the command, "company", which required them to sit quitely and then they received a treat. So now when friendlies come to the door, I simply say company and they settle down. If I don't know who is at the door, I let them bark away Good luck and be patient and consistent.


----------



## lifeaftercudi (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks so much! i will hope for change but he growls and stuff it doesnt look exciting hahaaha! i will try that technique ! i know he really is a friendly dog hes so adorable with us!


----------

